
Developer-friendly security platform for .NET / Java helps prevent data breaches - yaronguez
https://crypteron.com
======
yaronguez
I'm one of the co-founders of Crypteron and would love feedback from the HN
community!

It seems like another company gets hacked every week these days. The majority
of cyber security tools out there focus on the IT department, adding
complexity, expensive hardware, and lengthy sales cycles. We built Crypteron
to make mission-critical security simple by empowering developers to build
secure, regulatory compliant applications in the cloud. It takes minutes to
add our security platform into your .NET or Java applications and save months
of development time. With just a few lines of code, all sensitive data is
automatically secured with military-grade AES encryption before it ever leaves
the application and is automatically decrypted on the way back. This reduces
the circle of trust to just the application itself and makes compliance,
including HIPAA and PCI, in the public or hybrid cloud possible All SQL and
NoSQL data stores are supported as well files and file streams. We recognize
that most developers aren't security experts and we believe that they should
spend their valuable time focusing on what makes their applications unique
without having to lose sleep over becoming the next data breach headline.

